# Маршрутизация с 2 внешними ip

## Jekpol

Есть локальная сеть с 2-мя подсетями: 192.168.1.0/24 и 192.168.2.0/24. Есть 2 внешних IP одного провайдера (второй IP добавился к уже работающей системе). На сервере соответственно 4 сетевых карты. Подсети ходят в инет через один внешний, но задача заставить в подсети 192.168.1.0/24 одному IP ходить через другой внешний IP. Вот таблица маршрутизации:

91.194.206.64/26 dev eth1  proto kernel  scope link  src 91.194.206.96

192.168.2.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.2.1

192.168.1.0/24 dev eth5  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.1

178.213.249.0/24 via 178.213.249.1 dev eth6

127.0.0.0/8 dev lo  scope link

default via 91.194.206.65 dev eth1

В файрволе весь IP-трафик для компа из подсети 192.168.1.0/24 заворачивается через один внешний IP

Правильно я настроил таблицу маршрутизации или можно как-то сделать по другому? Работоспособность еще не проверял.

----------

## Alehur

Добавь вторую таблицу и делай source based routing посредством iproute2.

----------

